# maximales gold durch farm-berufe



## Gen91 (28. Februar 2008)

Hi, 
an alle Sammeler die Ahnung haben:
Ich wollte mal fragen welche Kombination mehr Geld bringt?
Da ich davon ausgehe (bitte korrigieren falls ich falsch liege) das Bergbau der Sammelberuf ist der am meisten Kohle bringt wäre meine Frage:
    -Bergbau/Kräuterkunde
    -Bergbau/Kürschnerei


ich denke Bergbau/Kürschnerei bringt mehr, bin mir aber nich sicher, da man als Kräuterkundler ja ganz nett Urleben nebenbei kriegt.

Also bitte um HILFEEEEEEEE!^^

Mfg ein armer Shami der Gold brauch und nich weiter weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sequeira (28. Februar 2008)

Tach,
Das Problem an Bergbau/Kräuterkunde ist einfach das du nie beide Radare (schreibt man das so?) aktiv haben kannst, deshalb würde ich zu _Kräuterkunde/Kürschner_ tendieren.


----------



## Gen91 (28. Februar 2008)

oh mist hast recht, ok dann ist die frage: bergbau/kürschnerei oder kräuterkunde/kürschnerei? ^^


----------



## Tirkari (29. Februar 2008)

Ist auch Serverabhängig, guck dir die Preise im AH an.


----------



## champy01 (29. Februar 2008)

verzaubern/kürschnern machst Du auch viel Gold. Nicht irgendwelche Sachen verzaubern sondern entzaubern. Ich hab des öftern grüne Items die mir Prismasplitter liefern. Sonst bekommt man in Inis oder beim Lederfarmen auch noch Items zum entzaubern. Schön Leder und Verzaubermats verticken, da machste schon gut Kohle. Mein Epicflugmount hat nur 1 Monat damit gedauert.


----------



## Menora (29. Februar 2008)

1 monat? lol mit bergbau/kräuter hatte ich 5000g in ner woche xD


----------



## Gen91 (2. März 2008)

ne frage menora wie hast du das mit das mit dem kräuter bzw bergbau radar geregelt?


----------



## Menora (3. März 2008)

habs mir auf 2 buttons gelegt bin rumgeflogen und habs immer wieder durch klicken schnell gewechselt


----------



## Gen91 (3. März 2008)

aso ok schade, dachte es wäre so was wie ein addon das alle 0,5 sec wechselt oder so naja vielleicht kann ja jemand diesen thread als anreiz nehmen^^


----------



## Menora (4. März 2008)

hohl dir halt einfach gatherer das speichert ja die vorkommen und dann machste dir ne route 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## champy01 (5. März 2008)

Menora schrieb:


> 1 monat? lol mit bergbau/kräuter hatte ich 5000g in ner woche xD



Ich habe leider auch ein RL sry.


----------



## Slavery (14. August 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider auch ein RL sry.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entschuldigung angenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Menora:
*ironie an*
Woooooow du bist der allertollste!! 
*ironie aus*


----------



## LaGuapaRabia (20. August 2008)

das mit dem "Radar" ist einleuchtend..
Also mein einer Char ist Kräuterer und Alchi und der andere bergbau und Juwe.
Also immer ein nettes farmen mit dem oder dem..
Ich kann nur dazu sagen das ich mehr als Alchi verdiene.. Kräuter verkaufen gut und schön aber
die Tränke und Elixiere auf Dauer werfen gut Gold ab  *g*
Juwe bzw BB ist für mich derzeit noch bissi Kosteninensiv.. allein die ganzen Vorlagen ... OMG!

Aber es reicht immerhin das jeder Char mit 70 sein epic Mount bekommt *fg*


----------



## youngceaser (20. August 2008)

es gibt doch ein addons welches die Radare automatisch wechselt weis leider nicht mehr wie es heist


----------



## marcloker (21. August 2008)

also ich denke das mit dem radar ist noch lösbar bei bb und kk. wenn bb und kk wirklich die beste und schnellste methode ist geld zu bekommen, besser als eine kürschner kombi, so kann man doch einfach einmal alle kräuter abfliegen, und danach einfach na runde alle erze abfliegen. und oft sieht man ja erze und kräuter auch so. ohne das man den radar dafür braucht.

mfg


----------



## DiLuCa (21. August 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> ... so kann man doch einfach einmal alle kräuter abfliegen, und danach einfach na runde alle erze abfliegen....



Hey supi Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omaleite (27. August 2008)

ist mir selber aufgefallen-es gibt server da ist der leinenstoff so teuer wie auf anderen servern der nethestoff von daher sollt man sichs überlegen-aber wenn der stack adamantiterz 30-40g bringt im ah der Stack Netherblüten auch dann würd ich das schon gut heissen. 
Beim Leder (so ists zumindest bei mir aufm Server sind leider nur Kernleder und Dickes Grollhufleder (von den kürschnerbaren gewöhnlichen Ledern) die pro Stück 3-4g minimum bringen.

für die kombi Bergbau/KK machst dir am besten n Makro 

/Cast [button:1] "den bergbau radar"
/cast [button:2] "den kk radar"

in die leiste ziehn, immer schon das makro klicken mit den maustasten und du kannst dem bergbau-kk problem abhilfe schaffen.
zusammen mit dem gatherer-addon (evtl auch ne volle datenbank) würd ich daher kk und bergbau empfehlen


----------



## Avenenera (15. September 2008)

Omaleite schrieb:


> ist mir selber aufgefallen-es gibt server da ist der leinenstoff so teuer wie auf anderen servern der nethestoff von daher sollt man sichs überlegen-aber wenn der stack adamantiterz 30-40g bringt im ah der Stack Netherblüten auch dann würd ich das schon gut heissen.
> Beim Leder (so ists zumindest bei mir aufm Server sind leider nur Kernleder und Dickes Grollhufleder (von den kürschnerbaren gewöhnlichen Ledern) die pro Stück 3-4g minimum bringen.
> 
> für die kombi Bergbau/KK machst dir am besten n Makro
> ...




Oder man sucht sich ne leerel Leiste (davon haben vorallem nichthybriden ja mehr als genug) und setzte Tast 1 Bergbau Tast 2 Kräutkunde und hämmerst immer wieder auf die ander Taste während du rumfliegst.


----------



## grünhaupt (15. September 2008)

hallo, 

zu der Sache mit dem Radar, oder wie man das auch nennt.  Nach einer Weile wirst du die Vorkommen eh alle kennen. Der Radar ist dann nicht mehr wirklich wichtig. Also kannst du gut Kräuterkunde/Bergbau machen.


----------



## Jeffy (29. September 2008)

mehr geld: bb/kk

besser bb/kürschner, wegen radar un so...

so far


----------



## SyntixPower (4. Oktober 2008)

Man kann jetzt vor dem Patch eher Kürschner / Kräuter vorschlagen da wegen des neuen Berufes die Preise für Kräuter extrem ansteigen werden.
MfG


----------



## Bonanca (2. November 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider auch ein RL sry.



Zum Thema RL:
Ich habe BB und Kürschnerei, habe pro tag ca. 3-4Stunden gefarmt und dann nach einer Woche mein Gold fürs epic flugmount gehabt.


----------



## Tronnic² (7. April 2009)

Bonanca schrieb:


> Zum Thema RL:
> Ich habe BB und Kürschnerei, habe pro tag ca. 3-4Stunden gefarmt und dann nach einer Woche mein Gold fürs epic flugmount gehabt.



So siehts aus, wenn ich mich ein wenig hinsetz mach ich ca. 1,5k Gold in 2 Tagen. Ohne Titanerz gerechnet, das heb ich mir auf für die barren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur von Saronit und Äonenzeugs. Hatte mein Fliegen nachdem ich Bergbau auf max hatte auch in ein paar tagen ^.^


/edit Hab natürlich nicht den ganzen tag gefarmt, auch ini usw. nebenbei ^^ Und ein stack is Saronit is bei uns auch nur ca. 25g wert =(((


----------



## kartoffele (9. April 2009)

also ich hab BB/Kürschner kombi und bei uns auf dem server bringt boreanisches leder, so um die 10g/stack find ich ok, oder man farmt halt titan und saronit, was am meisten bringt ^^, also ich hab keine geldsorgen, spare jetzt für chopper, da ich die teueren materialien wie titanstahlbarren selbst machen kann..., daylies machen, farmen gehen, oder mal zuil gurub zu 5, gibt auch gut geld^^ 








MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ov3erp0v3r3d (22. April 2009)

"oder mal zuil gurub zu 5, gibt auch gut geld^^ "

man kann ZG ja sogar eigl. alleine schaffen oder zu 2 (heiler) dann würde nochmehr g bei rausspringen 
achja und bei ZG halt au den Raptor oder Zulanischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *träum


----------



## Ciquo (27. April 2009)

also bei uns auf dem server sind die kräuterpreise so in den keller gegangen dass es sich kaum noch lohnt zu farmen (50%+ verlust)
daher lieber an besstimmten stellen grinden. damit habe ich zeitweise ca.800g / stunde gemacht(als hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, weiss aber nicht ob die preise für die sachen die man dort bekommt immernoch so hoch sind.

tja, die frage ist nur wo...nunja ich will die preise ja nicht weiter drücken, aber ein tipp gibts. ne ziemlich heisse ecke und ein befreundeter ele schami flucht immer...

soweit,

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Syrras (3. Mai 2009)

BB bringt konstant anständiges Einkommen, Kräuterpreise sind leider nach dem Patch schon wieder am sinken (jeder Twink und sein Pet haben sich mit Glyphen eingedeckt), ist schräg, aber Kräuter wird BB nie schlagen fehlen einfach noch ein paar Rezepte die viele Kräuter verschlingen...


----------



## Mavet (8. Mai 2009)

Hi,

das mit den "Radar" läst sich wie schon geschrieben über ein Makro recht einfach lösen. Eleganter ist es aber wenn du "castsequence" verwendest.

"/castsequence "Bergbau", "Kräuterkunde"

Somit hat du alles auf einer Taste und kannst mit einem Tastendruck wechseln. Zusammen mit dem Addon Routes kannst du beides in einem Rutsch abfliegen und brauchst nur je nach vorkommen auf die Taste hauen. Auf diese weise habe ich ganz Nordend in 3hr abgeflogen und meine taschen quillen über 

mfg
Mavet


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Mai 2009)

Also bei uns bringt Kürschner rein GAR NICHTS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stack Leder wenns hochkommt 5g <.<


----------



## Mr_Richfield (12. Juni 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Also bei uns bringt Kürschner rein GAR NICHTS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin aus überzeugung kürschner, klar bringt das im AH weniger als barren, *ABER*:
leder findet man problemlos an jeder ecke, wird einem quasi hinterher geschmissen. und bevor man stundenlang rumfliegt und sich mit anderen um die vorkommen prügeln muss, kürschnert man entspannt tote tiere. wenn man glück hat macht grad jmd quests und lässt die tiere liegen. das gold liegt auf der straße. boreanisches leder bringt auf meinem server ~12G, kobaltbarren ~25G. ich hab eher das leder zusammen als die barren. 

ich behaupte daher, dass kräuterkunde/kürschnern die beste kombi ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zumal ich festgestellt hab, das die low blumen + low leder im AH gold ohne ende bringt.

*EDIT:* in deinem falle dann eher Bergbau/Kürschnern


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (21. Oktober 2009)

Kräuterkunde und Bergbau, gibt Addons damit man sich beides anzeigen lassen kann, hab ich gehört.

Hab aber Kräuterkunde schon mit meinem Jäger und werde mit meinem neuem Main wohl Bergbau / Kürschnern nehmen nachden guten Sachen die ich gerade über 

Kürschnern gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiningone (7. November 2009)

Wer holt da eigentlich immer uralte Threads aus der Versenkung hoch?

Nach fast jedem Patch ändert sich doch etwas daran, was denn nun gerade am profitabelsten ist. Meine persönliche Empfehlung ist übrigends einen Twink (Paladin, DK oder Druide) mit Kräuterkunde/BB hochzuspielen und dem Main dann 2 verarbeitende Berufe zu geben. Auf diesem Wege 'braucht' man nämlich nur für einen Char episches Fliegen und bei verarbeitenden Berufen sind die Berufsboni denen der Sammelberufe unterlegen. (Ausgenommen vielleicht Ingi, aber da muss noch den Spassfaktor mit in die Waagschale werfen.)

'Schnell' und 'viel Gold verdienen' wiederspricht sich übrigends in den meisten Fällen. Aus genommen hiervon sind ausgesprochene Glückspilze, die sich mal so eben um xxxxG mit einem BOE-random-Epic bereichern können. (Aufgrund des derzeit fortgeschrittenen Item-Wahns sollten es dann aber Epics aus mind Ulduar 25 sein. Die meisten anderen sind wegen des geringen Itemlevels Items für Heromarken unterlegen.


----------



## Sano (9. Dezember 2009)

Shiningone schrieb:


> Wer holt da eigentlich immer uralte Threads aus der Versenkung hoch?



Das Problem liegt in der viel gelobten Suchen-Funktion!
Es gibt ja so tolle selbsternannate Forenpolizisten die sich auf jeden Thread stürzen 
dessen Thema in den letzen fünf jahren schon mal behandelt wurde.
Ich kann die Thread-Ersteller verstehen lieber nen altes Thema zu erweitern 
als mit nem neuen Thread 99%tig angemacht zu werden.

JA! Dies ist eine Anklage an die ganzen "Dieses Thema gabs schon tausend mal - Flamer".

MfG Sano


----------



## forenacc (8. Januar 2010)

Gatherer oder ähnliche AddOns zeigen Erzvorkommen oder Kräuter die schon einmal abgebebaut worden sind an.
Man kann sich aber auch einfach eine Datenbank für z.B. Gatherer runterladen und schon hat man fast alle Minen und Kräuter auf der Worldmap und Minimap die es gibt.
(Kann man alles beliebig einstellen, was angezeigt werden soll und was nicht etc.)

Ich habe eine Frage zu den einzelnen Sammelberufen, also nicht in Kombination.
Welcher bringt mir im Endgame am meisten Gold?
 - Kräuter
 - BB
 - KK

LG


----------



## Wahooka (13. Januar 2010)

Es müssen ja nicht zwei Farmberufe sein. Juwe/BB ist super, KK/Alchi auch ....



> Ich habe eine Frage zu den einzelnen Sammelberufen, also nicht in Kombination.
> Welcher bringt mir im Endgame am meisten Gold?
> - Kräuter
> - BB
> - KK



KK = Kräuterkunde, du meinst sicher Kürschner.

Die Frage kann man pauschal nicht beantworten. Alle drei haben ihre Vorteile. Meine persönliche Reinfolge, wenn ich eine erstellen müsste, wäre:

1. Bergbau
2. Kräuter
3. Kürschner


----------



## Maruh (19. Januar 2010)

> Welcher bringt mir im Endgame am meisten Gold?



das ist der falsche ansatz. Schau dir zb all die Saroniterzfarmer an. Der Bergbau-Ertrag wird derzeit an diesem saublöden Titanerz/Saroniterzertrag gemessen. Das ist aber Quatsch, denn auf vielen Servern ist der Saronitpreis dermaßen im Keller. Jetzt meint der Standartspieler freilich "ja, dann ist BB im "Endgame" ja fürn Popo."
Aber zugleich stelle ich derzeit auf vielen Servern fest, das es vor allem am Mithril hapert. Das ist zwar kein "Endgame"-Produkt, aber die Farmgebiete sind wie ausgestorben (Ödland,25 Minuten pro Runde, 40 Mithril) und die Preise im AH sehr hoch. bis zu 80g/stack. Man kann und sollte also nie einen Beruf "auf seine Endgameprodukte" reduzieren. 
Der Bergbau-Ertrag / Minute ist wesentlich höher als das, was der Saronit-Ertrag/Minute hergibt. Und das ist letztlich entscheidend, ob ein Beruf "lohnend" ist oder nicht. Gerade wenn man lvl80 ist.

Derzeit sind nach eigenen Farmtests folgende bergbau-Minutenerträge drin: (hab leider erst die Erze der alten welt getestet)

Kupfer 3,3 stück /minute
Zinn 1-2 stück/minute
Eisen 1,5 stück / minute
Mithril 1,9 stück/minute
Thorium 2 stück/minute

Jetzt kommts freilich auf deinen Server an, wie dort die Preise/stück sind. Da kommst du um eigeninitiative nicht drum herum. Aber wenn man jetzt die Saronitfarmrouten nimmt und schaut, wie lang man unterwegs ist und wieviel Saronit es abwirft, dann kann man ja den "endgame" mit dem "alten crap" vergleichen. 

Daher: Wenn es um Golderträge geht, kann man sich nicht auf "Endgame"-Items reduzieren.


----------



## Phil200sex (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab da was für euch, alles was ihr braucht sind 2 lvl 80 Chars der eine Char hat BB und irgendeinen rdm beruf der andere hat Juwe und Vz.
Erst wird saronit gefarmt, daraus macht der juwe ringe oä. dies entzaubert er und stellts ins ah, ist besser als sie erze so zu verkaufen.
Mit freundlichen grüßen
phil


----------

